# How to tell if she's gravid..?(Royal)



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

I bought a trio of royals the other day and apparently the 2 females are gravid. One is due to shed any day now as her eyes have cleared up and have been told she should lay after. 

Thing is, i'm not sure what she should be looking like and how she should be acting? i have her in a RUB at the mo with a heat mat and all she is doing is hiding in a tub full of damp vermiculite! Thought i'd try and give her a feed last night, wasnt interested in rats but sniffed around a large mouse and eventually ate it backwards. Still stayed in the tub the whole time though. She refused a second.

She does look chunky, but all 3 of them do! 

Heres a few pics...






















































What does everyone think? Doesn't look huge to me but i've never bred royals before..

Emma x


----------



## Mrs Casper 1963 (Dec 13, 2010)

My she is a Big Girl & yes she dose look gravid to me & tail in center of coil is a giveaway have you checked out the Markus Jayne Breeding site that gives loads of info & pics on what to look for & when !! Hope that helps !!! cant wait as ours are due to lay any day now !!!


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you! will have a look at that now... She's due to shed any day now so hopefully have eggs soon! Seems to like to go under her hide box instead of in it now..hope the eggs don't stick to the bottom! :lol2: Might stick some newspaper on the bottom later

Got another female that is hopefully just behind this one, same dad. Not gone into shed yet but is a big girl too. so is the daddy!

Emma x


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

She looks gravid, her spine being pronounced is a good sign, should have eggs 27 days after shed..good luck


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

I better get the incubator set up soon then!

Just looked at the markus jayne website, was a great help! Think she looks gravid to me now too and now know what things to look out for..


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

Ger your incubator waiting good look


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks! I think my male royal knows theres 2 females here... He's 6yrs old and has never been bred from but he's been going round and round his viv non stop since they got here! Think he knows?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

she has finally shed! :no1: took her time...the bloke i got her from said she'd gone all cloudy etc ready to shed but then a week after i got her she clouded up again then shed last night. weird...

Hopefully eggs soon!


----------



## TRISTAN_HALL (Jun 9, 2009)

you could palpate her, that way u would know if theres eggs inside her!
: victory:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Emma : victory:

Did they say what male she was bred to?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey, she was bred to the normal male i bought with her. why do you ask?



fishboy said:


> Hey Emma : victory:
> 
> Did they say what male she was bred to?


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> Hey, she was bred to the normal male i bought with her. why do you ask?


Jut wondering if you were going to get any colourful suprises :lol2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

unfortunately i don't think thats going to happen. Maybe in a year or two though!


----------

